# Books for Sale - Homesteading, Crafts, Cook Books, Fiction



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I have the following books available. The prices listed do not include shipping. Shipping cost will be based on weight. I can accept PayPal or money order. If you buy more than one, Iâll give you a discount!!

*CRAFTS & HOBBIES*
âCeltic Collectionâ by Alice Starmore, softcover (SC) $5
âThe Pattern Companion Knittingâ by various authors, SC $4
âThe Felted Bag Bookâ by Susie Johns, hardcover (HC) w DJ $4
âFair Isle Sweaters Simplifiedâ by Ann & Eugene Bourgeois, SC $4
âMohair Knittingâ by Rieko Togawa, SC $4
âKnit One, Felt Tooâ by Kathleen Taylor, SC $4
âBig Needle Knit Afghansâ by Jeanne Stauffer, HC $5
âFamily Circle Easy Sweatersâ SC $4
âFolk Vestsâ knitting by Cheryl Oberle, SC $4
âPatterns for Guernseys, Jerseys & Aransâ by Gladys Thompson, SC $4
âKnitting Rulesâ by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee, SC $4
âKnitting Bookâ by Mary Thomas, HC with DJ, moisture crinkling to DJ $4
âDye Plants and Dyeing â A Handbookâ Brooklyn Botanic Garden Record, SC, light foxing on cover 7 first few pages, $3
âAmericaâs Knitting Bookâ by Gertrude Taylor, HC with DJ, wear to DJ, $4
âKnitting Out of Africaâ by Marianne Isager, SC, former library book, $3
âCozy Cabin Quilts from Thimbleberriesâ by Lynette Jensen, SC, $4
âThe Thimbleberries Guide for Weekend Quiltersâ by Lynette Jensen, HC with DJ, $4
âRailroad Magazineâ Dec. 1945, SC, heavy wear to cover, pages browned with a worm hole at top, $3
âTraction Guidebook for Model Railroadersâ by Mike Schafer, SC, $3
âSmall Railroads You Can Buildâ edited by Linn H. Wescott, SC, cover wear, pages lightly browned, $3


*HOMESTEADING, FARMING, ANIMALS*
âBuild Your Own Low-Cost Log Homeâ by Roger Hard, SC, $4
âHome Made â 101 Easy-to-Make Things for Your Garden, Home, or Farmâ by Ken Braren & Roger Griffith, SC, staining to cover, $4
âFarm Fever â How to Buy Country Land and Farm It â Part Time or Full Timeâ by Jerry Baker & Dan Kibbie, HC with DJ, wear to DJ, $5
âWoodswoman IIIâ by Anne Bastille, SC, $4
âHistorical Sketches of Northern New York and the Adirondack Wildernessâ by Nathaniel Sylvester, SC, $4
âTrapping and Fur Managementâ by Wilson F. Clark, Cornell 4-H Club Bulletin, SC booklet, moisture crinkling, $1
âPractical Taxidermy â A Working Guideâ by John Moyer, HC with DJ, wear to DJ, $7
âStone Primerâ by Charles McGraven, SC, $4

*COOKBOOKS*
âBetter Than Store-Boughtâ by Witty & Colchie, HC with DJ, 
âThe Cake Mix Doctorâ by Anne Byrn, SC, $3
âNew Brewing Lager Beerâ by Gregory Noonan, SC, $4
âCrockery Cookeryâ by Mable Hoffman, small SC, $3
âCrock-Pot Slow Cooker Cuisineâ by Rival, SC, $4
âTaste of Home Down-Home Diabetic Cookbookâ HC, $4
âFix-It and Forget-It Cookbookâ by Ranck & Good, SC, $6
âBetter Homes and Gardens Homemade Bread Cook Bookâ SC, $3
âPillsburyâs Diamond Anniversary Recipesâ SC, $4
âBetter Homes and Gardens Crockery Cooker Cook Bookâ HC, $4
âGarden Way â Home Sausage Making â Healthy Low-Salt, Low-Fat Recipesâ by Charles Reavis, SC, $4
âWild Game Cookbookâ Remington Sportsmenâs Library Book, SC, crease on front cover and first few pages, $3
âDeer & Fixingsâ by John and Denise Phillips, spiral bound, $4
âSavor the Wild â Favorite Recipes of Outdoor Writersâ by Kay Richey, spiral bound, $4

*FICTION*
âThree Secondsâ by Roslund & Hellstrom, HC with DJ, $3
âOne Second Afterâ by William Forstchen, SC, $4
âLuciferâs Hammerâ by Niven & Pournelle, SC, $4
âThe Snowmanâ by Jo Nesbo, SC, $2 (two copies available)
âThe Devilâs Starâ by Jo Nesbo, SC, $2 (two copies available)
âThe Redbreastâ by Jo Nesbo, SC, $2


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Cindy in NY, if you still have the &#8220;Garden Way &#8211; Home Sausage Making &#8211; Healthy Low-Salt, Low-Fat Recipes&#8221; by Charles Reavis, SC, $4, I would like to buy it. I can pay thru PalPay. Please let me know the total cost with shipping included.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

If you still have these I would like them. Shipping is to 65588.

Thanks

âBuild Your Own Low-Cost Log Homeâ by Roger Hard, SC, $4
âStone Primerâ by Charles McGraven, SC, $4


Thank you.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

joseph97297 said:


> If you still have these I would like them. Shipping is to 65588.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Sent a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here are the books that I have remaining:

*CRAFTS & HOBBIES*


âThe Pattern Companion Knittingâ by various authors, SC $4
âThe Felted Bag Bookâ by Susie Johns, hardcover (HC) w DJ $4
âFair Isle Sweaters Simplifiedâ by Ann & Eugene Bourgeois, SC $4
âMohair Knittingâ by Rieko Togawa, SC $4
âKnit One, Felt Tooâ by Kathleen Taylor, SC $4
âFolk Vestsâ knitting by Cheryl Oberle, SC $4
âKnitting Bookâ by Mary Thomas, HC with DJ, moisture crinkling to DJ $4
âAmericaâs Knitting Bookâ by Gertrude Taylor, HC with DJ, wear to DJ, $4
âKnitting Out of Africaâ by Marianne Isager, SC, former library book, $3
âRailroad Magazineâ Dec. 1945, SC, heavy wear to cover, pages browned with a worm hole at top, $3
âTraction Guidebook for Model Railroadersâ by Mike Schafer, SC, $3
âSmall Railroads You Can Buildâ edited by Linn H. Wescott, SC, cover wear, pages lightly browned, $3


*HOMESTEADING, FARMING, ANIMALS*
âFarm Fever â How to Buy Country Land and Farm It â Part Time or Full Timeâ by Jerry Baker & Dan Kibbie, HC with DJ, wear to DJ, $5
âHistorical Sketches of Northern New York and the Adirondack Wildernessâ by Nathaniel Sylvester, SC, $4
âTrapping and Fur Managementâ by Wilson F. Clark, Cornell 4-H Club Bulletin, SC booklet, moisture crinkling, $1
âPractical Taxidermy â A Working Guideâ by John Moyer, HC with DJ, wear to DJ, $7

*COOKBOOKS*
âBetter Than Store-Boughtâ by Witty & Colchie, HC with DJ, 
âThe Cake Mix Doctorâ by Anne Byrn, SC, $3
âNew Brewing Lager Beerâ by Gregory Noonan, SC, $4
âCrockery Cookeryâ by Mable Hoffman, small SC, $3
âCrock-Pot Slow Cooker Cuisineâ by Rival, SC, $4
âFix-It and Forget-It Cookbookâ by Ranck & Good, SC, $6
âBetter Homes and Gardens Homemade Bread Cook Bookâ SC, $3
âPillsburyâs Diamond Anniversary Recipesâ SC, $4
âBetter Homes and Gardens Crockery Cooker Cook Bookâ HC, $4
âWild Game Cookbookâ Remington Sportsmenâs Library Book, SC, crease on front cover and first few pages, $3
âDeer & Fixingsâ by John and Denise Phillips, spiral bound, $4
âSavor the Wild â Favorite Recipes of Outdoor Writersâ by Kay Richey, spiral bound, $4

*FICTION*
âThree Secondsâ by Roslund & Hellstrom, HC with DJ, $3
âOne Second Afterâ by William Forstchen, SC, $4
âLuciferâs Hammerâ by Niven & Pournelle, SC, $4
âThe Snowmanâ by Jo Nesbo, SC, $2 (two copies available)
âThe Devilâs Starâ by Jo Nesbo, SC, $2 (two copies available)
âThe Redbreastâ by Jo Nesbo, SC, $2


----------

